# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Thanh trượt vuông được định nghĩa như thế nào?

## kynguyenmay

_Bài viết sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp các thắc mắc về thanh trượt vuông là gì?
_

*Thanh trượt vuông là gì?
*Thanh trượt vuông là một trong những linh kiện quan trọng trong hệ thống dẫn hướng. Cùng với con trượt vuông, thanh trượt vuông giúp máy móc hoạt động ổn định và linh hoạt hơn. So với thanh trượt tròn thì thanh trượt vuông được nhiều người đánh giá cao hơn nhờ khả năng dẫn hướng chính xác, chịu được trọng tải cao cũng như độ bền cao.

*Các loại thanh trượt vuông:
*
- Thanh trượt TBI
- Thanh trượt THK
- Thanh trượt Hiwin
*Ưu điểm của thanh trượt vuông là:
*- Có khả năng dẫn hướng chính xác và linh hoạt
- Có độ bền cao, chịu trọng tải cao
- Ma sát thấp, chuyển động mượt mà, hoạt động ổn định trong thời gian dài mà không phát sinh nhiều nhiệt
- Tuổi thọ sử dụng lâu đời
- Giá thành rẻ, dễ lắp đặt và thay thế

*Ứng dụng thanh ray trượt vuông là gì?
*
Nhờ sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm nổi bật nên thanh ray trượt vuông được ứng dụng nhiều trong các máy CNC như máy cnc khắc đá, gỗ, thiết bị tự động hoá, plasma...

Nếu bạn còn thông tin gì thú vị thêm về dòng trượt vuông xin comment phía bên dưới nhé.

----------

